# surf fishing on flagler beach



## bigtom (Mar 12, 2005)

i will be traveling to flagler beach the first two weeks of april. does anyone have any tips on what types of fish to try for. this will be my first time fishing salt water again in twenty years


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

The pompano run schould be going strong by then.You will still have whiting in the area but not the big northern ones.Black and red drum schould be passing thru heading north.If mullet are moving you'll also see bluefish. This is a good time of year if the weather holds out.Fresh shrimp(not frozen or from the grocery store.),sandfleas and mullet are the most common bait.


----------

